# EMT while in paramedic school?



## chriso (Oct 12, 2011)

I haven't been able to find a job so I'm going to try and enroll in paramedic school. Has anyone here held a job as a met while going to paramedic school? I need to have some type of employment and I would prefer to work in the field I train for...


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 12, 2011)

No, I was scouted by the Bakersfield Blaze while in college, though...


----------



## chriso (Oct 12, 2011)

My mistake I meant emt*** wrote from my phone.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Oct 12, 2011)

There are several friends in my paramedic class that were working in the field (either EMS or dual service) before they started paramedic class and have maintained that employment throughout.

Having an EMT job while going through paramedic class is great in theory, just have to find the job to be able to carry it out. Best of luck to you in your job search.


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 12, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be an EMT working on a 24 hr. rotating shift when I went to Medic school.

My classes were on "A" shift and my workday was on "B" shift, so it worked out quite well.


----------



## MedicBender (Oct 12, 2011)

I worked a full time night shift as an EMT during my last half of medic school. School 8-3, sleep 3-10, and work 11-7. It worked out quite well.


----------



## crazycajun (Oct 12, 2011)

County covers my shift and pays me while in school so not a problem here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2011)

I work per diem as an Intermediate. It's nice being able to pick and choose when I work if I have an exam coming up or a paper due.


----------



## mpc83 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm actually about to start doing the same thing... going to paramedic school but can't find a job as an EMT. Tough spot here is that I'm moving from SC to KY in Dec and starting medic school in jan. I have job "prospects" but dont want to wait to start school because they don't come around all that often. I'm not sure if no experiance is going to help or hinder me though.... seems like we are in the same spot...


----------



## chriso (Oct 25, 2011)

Jobs here are just crap right now. There is a IFT company hiring but they want you to be 21 and I don't turn 21 until january :/ .


----------



## medicdan (Oct 25, 2011)

mpc83 said:


> I'm actually about to start doing the same thing... going to paramedic school but can't find a job as an EMT. Tough spot here is that I'm moving from SC to KY in Dec and starting medic school in jan. I have job "prospects" but dont want to wait to start school because they don't come around all that often. I'm not sure if no experiance is going to help or hinder me though.... seems like we are in the same spot...



It might be worth a call to some of the medic programs you are interested in... and ask the staff whether they have any connections or reccomendations... Course Directors and Instructors are generally well connected, and may be able to help you get a good job during school...


----------



## Iceman26 (Oct 25, 2011)

For those looking for EMT jobs another option is looking at your local hospitals for ER Tech positions. More times than not it actually pays more per hour than a field EMT job and sometimes you'll have an expanded scope i.e. drawing blood, starting IV's, EKG's, etc. Can always leave a tech job for a field job if one comes up or find a way to do both. The dual experience would be great for paramedic school.


----------



## chriso (Nov 16, 2011)

Just a update. I got the call at the beginning of the month and have been working as a EMT ever since (I was #1 on a wait list).


----------

